# Any experience planting Japanese Millet for the duckies?



## sowgabuckstalker (Sep 29, 2016)

I have been told its the way to go. We have good sized cypress pond that is low right now that I feel like would be perfect time to plant, IF I can find the seed. Alot of places around here are having a hard time finding it. I did find a place online that is about to have some in, said there has been a shortage.

Thanks for any input. I am not too late on planting am I?

Just throw and go w/ the seed? Been told it will grow about anywhere and will be perfect once our pond rises again.


----------



## chashlls150 (Sep 29, 2016)

It's too late for this season. It won't be matured by the first frost.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 29, 2016)

Try some milo, it won't fully mature but you might get some seed heads but it's late


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 29, 2016)

I planted jap Millet two weeks ago and I think it will be really close to mature before a big frost hits. I'm just hoping for a little rain this week and a big rain in November to flood it. I had to buy a 50 pound bag and only used half.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 29, 2016)

Late May or early June is when you plant jap millet.......sorry but you wasted your money unless ducks like the stems


----------



## across the river (Sep 29, 2016)

sowgabuckstalker said:


> I have been told its the way to go. We have good sized cypress pond that is low right now that I feel like would be perfect time to plant, IF I can find the seed. Alot of places around here are having a hard time finding it. I did find a place online that is about to have some in, said there has been a shortage.
> 
> Thanks for any input. I am not too late on planting am I?
> 
> Just throw and go w/ the seed? Been told it will grow about anywhere and will be perfect once our pond rises again.




Too late for Jap millet, as other have said.  The only thing I think you would even have a reasonable shot at this late is buck wheat.  It probably wouldn't mature, but you could get some seed.  The other problem is that since you can't control the water you risk it getting flooded out.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 29, 2016)

Just go grab you some bags of bird seed with millet, milo, sunflowers, etc, they will do well, it germinates pretty good.

Just don't TOP seed 5 days before season.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jap Millet matures in 45-60 days. Ideal time to plant in ga is august. I've planted several times in early September with great results.  Not sure where you got May or June




mizzippi jb said:


> Late May or early June is when you plant jap millet.......sorry but you wasted your money unless ducks like the stems


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Oct 1, 2016)

I've been planting jap millet for years in August and early September and that's what works for my swamp. Not too confident about May/June for millet but that's typically when I would do wild rice.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 1, 2016)

I planted mine the second week of September and the geese came in and ate half my seed!  I hope the stay for another week, I got some BB's waiting on them!


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Oct 1, 2016)

I planted mine the second week also. The 12th I think. Had to wait for the water level to drop enough.No geese but plenty of woodies and deer.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 1, 2016)

I have a good many wood ducks coming In to the areas that don't drain also. I figured the geese are a good problem to have once the season comes back In. I am hoping for a little rain though. This has been a really dry month, bad for my deer and duck food plots


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Jap Millet matures in 45-60 days. Ideal time to plant in ga is august. I've planted several times in early September with great results.  Not sure where you got May or June



I got it from knowing how to plant it, when to plant it, and what months to plant will give optimum growth and production of seed head.   As Ron burgundy would say....it's science


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification!!!!! yoi should hunt dove  over it if you plant that early.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 2, 2016)

kevbo3333 said:


> Thanks for the clarification!!!!! yoi should hunt dove  over it if you plant that early.



My dog would be lucky to find a dove in this stuff.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Oct 2, 2016)

Corn works real good,trouble is Mr GreenJeans frowns on the application.


----------



## GaHunterJones (Oct 31, 2016)

anybody checked their holes on the millet growth with this major lack of rain we are having? I havnt had a chance to check mine


----------



## WOODIE13 (Nov 1, 2016)

I saw something about millet that has to be natural reoccurring after the second year, but can't find it.

Do whatever your wallet can support


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 1, 2016)

duckies?


----------



## across the river (Nov 2, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> I saw something about millet that has to be natural reoccurring after the second year, but can't find it.
> 
> Do whatever your wallet can support



If it is volunteer that comes back the second or third year after you plant it then it is considered natural vegetation and you can manipulate it by cutting it or rolling it.  You cannot manipulate it the year you plant it.


----------



## Knotwild (Nov 2, 2016)

It will come back somewhat by itself. But it will really come back if you can lightly disc it. But that is on high ground If the ducks eat it there won't be much left anyway.


----------



## Mikeg135 (Nov 13, 2016)

Throw and grow along a muddy bank. But if your water level rises faster than the millet can grow it will die.


----------

